# Lizards > Chameleons >  Panther Chameleon Cage Size

## ballin

Can an adult male panther live in an 18 by 18 by 36 its whole life?

----------


## Norsejeff

> Can an adult male panther live in an 18 by 18 by 36 its whole life?


Look here

----------


## ballin

no I won't son.

----------


## SoCaliSon

I know this a bit older... Don't know if you found your answer yet...

But I say it depends on the individual.  A 4x2x2 is what is generally recommended for a grown male.  I have kept some of my males in 4x2x2s and they don't seem to really roam the enclosure as much as say a Veiled would.  I moved a few of my docile full grown Panthers into 18x18x36...  they are doing fine, and seem happy with their space.  On the other hand I have had males that based on their activity level I would not consider keeping them in anything less than a 4x2x2.

~Joe

----------


## bamf64

> Look here


holy crap that made me laugh

----------


## Norsejeff

> holy crap that made me laugh


I do my best

----------

